# Setup on placement



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

So, currently on placement for 7 weeks and check out my luck... All it took was a little Porlex pimpin'.

View attachment 12317


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does the gizmo on the right hand handle double as a TV remote?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Does the gizmo on the right hand handle double as a TV remote?


Thats the first thing I noticed LOL


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Thats the first thing I noticed LOL


 We're so used to scrutinising coffee kit for mods


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha good point!

Suffice to say, it's not all that...


----------

